# Harvest Work!?!!?!?Where When?



## boxofrocks

Anyone got any info on it? Gonna go to Maine this season for Blueberries. Was wondering about other Harvests that anyone has been to. Trying to hit up a bunch of em. Let me know Pwease.


----------



## Symphony

Strawberries-June & July down in the south.


----------



## boxofrocks

Ah thank you. :] Do you know where exactly in the South?


----------



## wildboy860

there's weed harvest in Cali and Maine and other states in the fall. dont know the specifics, but there's a thread on it in the making aliving section here.


----------



## boxofrocks

*Harvest jobs?*

Anyone got any information? Where, when?


----------



## l0cate

Strawberries in Portland, OR in July isn't bad they usally pay you about $5 a flat.


----------



## dharma bum

peaches in ga all summer. there's even a peach county (where the main farms are).


----------



## boxofrocks

sweet! very helpful ya guys. Keep em comin! Anyone got any phone numbers to any of these places?


----------



## boxofrocks

Oh and who has gone and worked these harvests? Just curious.


----------



## dharma bum

Lane Southern Orchards | Fresh Georgia Peaches, Strawberries, Pecans, Candy and Gifts!

this is the largest peach and strawberry one that i know of in ga. and mostly mexicans work the fields and don't get paid much(i think you get paid for what you picked that day). they also have a packing shed there and a little restaurant... it's kind of touristy in the summer. hope that helps.


----------



## Symphony

There's the blueberry farm come blueberry season here in Gainesville,FL. (sometime in the summer,I believe) They do have a website, you can always try google.


----------



## pete bastard

i've done potatoes(summer) and sugar beets(early fall) up here in MI.


----------



## boxofrocks

Where in MI was the potato farm?


----------



## Ithyphallic

If you have a passport, there's cherries, plums, apples, grapes, a variety of veggies, peaches, apricots, all sorts of orchards all over the okanagan in Southern British Columbia from Spring through Fall/early winter, and then preparation jobs for the next season's harvest from winter to the next season.
Google it, there's alot of resources made for migrants coming for the harvest jobs out there. It's great, people from all over come each season, it's pretty much a huge party that floods the towns.
Most orchards provide a place to stay or at least set up your tent, and a few very kind and friendly people have campsites for workers charging a dollar a day. Wages are usually per pound of harvest, but some places provide an hourly wage and their what you want to look for, because with the per pound pay it's not always guaranteed that you'll be making enough to get by, especially with drug dealers walking from orchard to orchard each night and bootleg alcohol pouring from every direction  

It's seriously a lot of fun, I wasn't even working last year and stayed on an orchard for a week or two, provided kittens(white wobbly) to pay my way and just partied. I'm definitely going to do it next season and hopefully stay a bit longer. Hitching is also really easy through the area that time of year.


----------



## pete bastard

boxofrocks said:


> Where in MI was the potato farm?


 
bay county. little town called munger. i grew up in bay city, not for from there


----------



## farmer john

petey my man im very intrested in harvesting potatos of the homestate any more info ?


----------



## pete bastard

some farms will hire out of temp agencies, or if u tend to hang out infront of home depot. i just happened to know a kid(this was durring high school and shortly there after) who's step brother owned a good sized farm. i'll look into trying to find u a phone number, just keep in mind this was 10+ years ago


----------



## farmer john

ya thats a min 
thanx for looking for a number tho man thatd be great :hf:


----------



## farmer john

Picking Jobs - the international job site linking employers with seasonal workers

seems promising some of yall might wanta check it out


----------



## Nemo

yoo don't know if this link has been posted as of yet but you need to check this shit ouuut 
wwoofusa.org
Loam here on StP turned me onto it.. 
enjoi

(further edit)
Ahhh fuck nvm.. after I delved a little deeper into the site i mentioned previously.. I learned that place costs for a monthly membership... D: waaahhhhh


----------



## streetlight

Picking Jobs - the international job site linking employers with seasonal workers

This could also be useful and has canadian listings aswell Eh.


----------



## streetlight

Wow i should have read that more thoroughly, sorry for the repost haha


----------



## boxofrocks

good shit


----------



## boxofrocks

Just thought I'd let everyone know that the pickyourown.org website works pretty well. A lot of the farms are 'pick your own' but I've gotten a couple of people that say they may have work and I keep getting more emails. So best of luck if anyone else is trying to do harvest this season.


----------



## Skitty

There's the sugar beet harvest in ND, & Mi in the early fall, two of my friends did it last year, and me and my boy are going to do it this year, just google sugar beet harvest and the info you'll need will pop up.


----------



## crustythadd23

this is wonderful! I was planning on hittin some places up this year as well


----------



## Skitty

boxofrocks said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone know that the pickyourown.org website works pretty well. A lot of the farms are 'pick your own' but I've gotten a couple of people that say they may have work and I keep getting more emails. So best of luck if anyone else is trying to do harvest this season.



I'm checking this one out right now, did you just go through and email some of the farms you were interested in?


----------



## Deleted member 20

FARM LABOR NEEDED (INVERNESS, Florida)
[email protected]

GENERAL LABOR NEEDED FOR BLUEBERRY FARM...STARTING AT $8.00 HR. PLEASE EMAIL INFO WITH TELEPHONE NUMBER TO CONTACT.

reposted from craigslist


----------

